# Carole in chat tonight 8pm - 10pm - come and say hello



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm in chat tonight - please come and keep me company  

I'll be in the Lounge - no pg/ baby talk please ( you can use the Nursery for that   )


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Might come and annoy ya!!

What we drinking tonight then??


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Haven't decided yet    

Could be Pimms and lemonade though or gin and tonic


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I will bring the vino then!!

Drinking boring ole coffee atm........ wiv some jammie d's!! (Healthy tea again!!   )


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Weightwatchers curry here, followed by loads of chocolate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Missed you   

See you next time


----------

